# Auto body repair shop



## retire09 (Nov 5, 2014)

What is the correct occupancy classification for an auto body repair shop?


----------



## steveray (Nov 5, 2014)

311.2 Moderate-hazard storage, Group S-1.

Motor vehicle repair garages complying with the maximum allowable quantities of hazardous materials listed in Table 307.1(1) (see Section 406.6)


----------



## fatboy (Nov 5, 2014)

Agreed.......S-1


----------



## RLGA (Nov 6, 2014)

I would actually place it in Group F-1.  If they are doing engine repair, then Group S-1 would be applicable.  Group F includes assembling, disassembling, finishing, and repair not classified as Group S or H.  If the work is limited to just body work, then I think the Group F-1 is more appropriate.  Regardless, the allowable area and height in stories between Group F-1 and S-1 are very close, with the F-1 being more restrictive in some construction types and Group S-1 being more restrictive in the others.

IMHO, either can be used for a _body_ shop; thus, use the one that is most advantageous.


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think I agree with F -1, especially when S-1 gives it as an example

F I would say is more making stuff and not repairs


----------



## RLGA (Nov 6, 2014)

On the contrary. Group F specifically states "disassemble," "assemble," "finish," and "repair"; and the list below includes "Automobiles ad other motor vehicles."  Thus, auto body work involves disassembling, assembling, repairing, and finishing an automobile.  Group F is not restricted to the manufacturing of new stuff.


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2014)

I take F and auto

To be putting pieces together with very little extra from there. Yes a GM plant has welding and painting, but normally in a separate protected enclosure. And not a lot of other chemicals out in the open and in use .


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 7, 2014)

102.1 General. Where there is a conflict between a general requirement and a specific requirement, the specific requirement shall be applicable.

311.2 specifies Motor vehicle repair garages are S-1. Can't get more specific than that.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2014)

F-1/S-1, both sprinklered at 12K SF........any other issues?


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2014)

FWIW, I could live with F-1 also...........


----------



## Seanior (Nov 11, 2014)

Just finished Code Review on a Car Dealership and Occupancy was classified as S-1 for the Actual Garage Repair Area, M for Parts and Service/Storage, B or M for Showroom  and office areas. (I had to mix it up to keep my allowable area ratios down.  There is no required separation between those three occupancies either.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Aug 21, 2018)

If S-1, does it also fall under 406.8 Repair Garages by default?

Or is there some criteria that does not require accommodating 406.8 as well?


----------



## JBI (Aug 22, 2018)

On the OP, the Code is quite clear that a repair garage is an S-1 occupancy. There should be no debate about that for those who actually read the Code. 

Ryan Shultz, Yes it does fall under Section 406.8, as well as provisions of Chapter 23 of the IFC.


----------

